# Cartoons



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

As some of you know, I have been posting cartoons over at the Writers' Cafe. I've decided to move my inking and coloring pens to Not Quite Kindle starting today. In addition to being an aspiring author, I am also a budding cartoonist who only began posting my cartoons online in late 2007.

If you would like to see some of the earlier cartoons, you can see them at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32842.0.html


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I've enjoyed seeing your cartoons at the Writers' Cafe, Phil.  Do you have enough cartoons to make a book?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> I've enjoyed seeing your cartoons at the Writers' Cafe, Phil. Do you have enough cartoons to make a book?


I'm trying to figure out if I do. I probably have nearly 1,000 cartoons from the last four years. I wonder how many I need for a decent book that people would pay for.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

A thousand seems a lot.  I guess it would depend on how many you would have on a page and the size of the book.  Some "Far Side" cartoon books look like they're about 4"x4".  Have you thought of a title for a cartoon book?  Here's a couple of corny pun titles I've thought of "Chen up,"  "MarChen On." 
In case it's not obvious, "Chin Up," and "Marching On."


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> A thousand seems a lot. I guess it would depend on how many you would have on a page and the size of the book. Some "Far Side" cartoon books look like they're about 4"x4". Have you thought of a title for a cartoon book? Here's a couple of corny pun titles I've thought of "Chen up," "MarChen On."
> In case it's not obvious, "Chin Up," and "Marching On."


Actually, I have a cartoon blog called, _There is Strangeness in the Universe_. The title is based on a real astronomical theory that there has to be a parallel universe filled with strange matter in order for our universe to maintain cosmic balance. Seriously.

I am thinking about a cartoon book sometime this year to be called, strangely enough, "There is Strangeness in the Universe."

My worries are:

How to make it work on Kindle and pricing.
Will this affect my attempt to be taken seriously as an author of Thrillers.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad you moved this. I've always felt you'd do better in the NQK board.

also,


Spoiler



is my alter ego gonna make an appearance?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Glad you moved this. I've always felt you'd do better in the NQK board.
> 
> also,
> 
> ...


which one?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> which one?


any one the artist likes....



Spoiler



didn't know i was suffering from


Spoiler



multiple personality disorder.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I think most people enjoy cartoon books occasionally, especially the themed ones, like for instance Dilbert, Calvin and Hobbes, the Far Out cartoons, and satirical cartoons about married people--books that can be given as gifts to someone who has interests in line with the book of cartoons.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> any one the artist likes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one? About how aliens may have an iron based metabolism.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> This one? About how aliens may have an iron based metabolism.


I think that one would apply more to THC, but nice.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Glad you moved this. I've always felt you'd do better in the NQK board.
> 
> also,
> 
> ...


Gee and here I thought She was talking about me.

And WOOHOO Phil! Glad to see you outside the Writers' Den.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Gee and here I thought She was talking about me.
> 
> And WOOHOO Phil! Glad to see you outside the Writers' Den.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now I am sure that the number of page reads will pick up.
See this is the sort of thing we NEED in NQK.

Just sayin......


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Philip Chen said:


> Actually, I have a cartoon blog called, _There is Strangeness in the Universe_.


Strange Indeed ! Ha! But hysterical....Thanks for sharing


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hmmm... anyone notice that the optometrist and HR person look suspiciously related? I think they have something against artists.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

They are both from Amalgamated Industries.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

*Scientists Grow Mice With Human Livers*


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Phil, I'm surprised that you don't already have a book out of your cartoons. Your creations stack up with the best of them. It might be worthwhile to tie up with a cartoon syndicate, although I've read that the _Calvin and Hobbes_ cartoonist had some kind of fight with them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Do a cartoon a day calendar - you'd only need 365!
These are great!  I'll have to tune into this thread all the time now!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Do a cartoon a day calendar - you'd only need 365!
> These are great! I'll have to tune into this thread all the time now!


Thanks, Carol.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Phil, I'm surprised that you don't already have a book out of your cartoons. Your creations stack up with the best of them. It might be worthwhile to tie up with a cartoon syndicate, although I've read that the _Calvin and Hobbes_ cartoonist had some kind of fight with them.


I did try the cartoon syndicates, but was given the same response as agents and publishers gave me about my novel.

For about a year, I drew the cartoons for a cartoon caption contest that the New York Times ran on their hyper-local, _The Local_. but that ended when the Grey Lady pulled the plug on this web-based paper. One of my cartoons (below) actually ran in the NY Times print edition (the caption was the winning one from a reader).


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you investigated about how much it would cost to self-publish a DTB cartoon book?  If that is too expensive, maybe you can get your work noticed in other ways until you can afford to get the book published or a publisher wants to take you on.  A company that manufactures paper party supplies might be interested in using some of your cartoons for a themed party, or a company that makes calendars or gift wrapping paper.  How about contacting greeting card publishers?  They probably can use artists with new ideas.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

In the meantime, while you are waiting to get famous, keep treating us!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Have you investigated about how much it would cost to self-publish a DTB cartoon book? If that is too expensive, maybe you can get your work noticed in other ways until you can afford to get the book published or a publisher wants to take you on. A company that manufactures paper party supplies might be interested in using some of your cartoons for a themed party, or a company that makes calendars or gift wrapping paper. How about contacting greeting card publishers? They probably can use artists with new ideas.


Unfortunately they always say, "We can't pay you, but the exposure will be great!"


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Greeting cards are a big business.  I think if you made up some dummy greeting cards featuring your cartoons with funny or sentimental words inside, and submitted them to Hallmark and other greeting card companies, one of them will hire you.  If you haven't browsed the greeting card stacks for awhile, you should look around and see how outrageous, clever or funny it's possible to be.  Also, check out the prices they're charging for their cards.  The companies should be able to pay you quite well.  In my opinion, humorous cards are in more demand than sentimental ones.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Greeting cards are a big business. I think if you made up some dummy greeting cards featuring your cartoons with funny or sentimental words inside, and submitted them to Hallmark and other greeting card companies, one of them will hire you. If you haven't browsed the greeting card stacks for awhile, you should look around and see how outrageous, clever or funny it's possible to be. Also, check out the prices they're charging for their cards. The companies should be able to pay you quite well. In my opinion, humorous cards are in more demand than sentimental ones.


I actually have greeting cards for sale at my Zazzle account: http://www.zazzle.com/strangeness_in_universe

I haven't spent much time there since they refused to do a tee-shirt of one of my best cartoons (In the aftermath of the BP oil spill):










Title: We're Dying Out Here


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that is so cool!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OHHHH dear.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


huh?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Look at where the clown's hand is in the cartoon Twin... strategically placed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Look at where the clown's hand is in the cartoon Twin... strategically placed.


Ah, okay, thanks...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Ah, okay, thanks...


And look at the bartender's bowtie (color)


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

*Controversy rages across the blogosphere that Jupiter has turned into or will turn into a second Sun. There will be consequences from this event ...*


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL I like this one, Philip. Especially how he's painting her so different from the way she really looks. I bet artists did that all the time with portraits. I've heard it said artists tended to paint Queen Victoria a bit better looking than she really was. It was probably the smart thing to do if you wanted a return customer.



Philip Chen said:


> As some of you know, I have been posting cartoons over at the Writers' Cafe. I've decided to move my inking and coloring pens to Not Quite Kindle starting today. In addition to being an aspiring author, I am also a budding cartoonist who only began posting my cartoons online in late 2007.
> 
> If you would like to see some of the earlier cartoons, you can see them at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32842.0.html


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Dara England said:


> LOL I like this one, Philip. Especially how he's painting her so different from the way she really looks. I bet artists did that all the time with portraits. I've heard it said artists tended to paint Queen Victoria a bit better looking than she really was. It was probably the smart thing to do if you wanted a return customer.


With Queen Victoria, you did that in order to get another day on earth to continue your craft.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Apparently, the latest thing in education is "brain-based" learning, even for babies. The good folks at Amalgamated Industries have started a series of brain-based learning centers for your children, let's visit a class in progress ...










http://www.newsweek.com/2007/10/13/the-case-for-chutes-and-ladders.html


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Phil, I'm surprised that you don't already have a book out of your cartoons. Your creations stack up with the best of them. It might be worthwhile to tie up with a cartoon syndicate, although I've read that the _Calvin and Hobbes_ cartoonist had some kind of fight with them.


I agree. You're very talented. I've enjoyed your work, too. One of the bonuses of hanging out here.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Phil those pooor babies.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Just to let you know, my first collection of cartoons from There is Strangeness in the Universe will be coming out in print soon.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

The news reported about three years ago that a thirteen year-old boy fathered a baby girl. Now, just what does a thirteen year-old dad teach his baby girl?










Note: This is my first attempt at digital colorizing.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

An Egyptian Cobra is on the run from the Bronx Zoo. New York is known as the city that doesn't sleep and it will be really easy for the little guy to blend into the millions of people roaming the city at all hours. He has probarly alredy taken the downtown train and is headed for New Jersey.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> An Egyptian Cobra is on the run from the Bronx Zoo. New York is known as the city that doesn't sleep and it will be really easy for the little guy to blend into the millions of people roaming the city at all hours. He has probarly alredy taken the downtown train and is headed for New Jersey.


I'm wondering if he thinks the King Tut exhibit is still going on in Times Square.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you phil for your wonderful cartoons. They make me smile every time.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

How the Egyptian Cobra may have slithered out of the Bronx Zoo


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe they should look in Times Square, that is where many runaways hang out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ROFL. "Naked Cobra Songs of the Nile" Sounds like an album title.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

For those who may be interested, Egyptian Cobra mugs and tees are available in my Zazzle shop


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

When does your cartoon book go on sale?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> When does your cartoon book go on sale?


I am still trying to determine whether it is ready. I found a mistake in a cartoon, and am trying to correct it.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Rick Parker, the creator of the Bevis & Butthead comics and a Marvel comic book cartoonist kindly went through my cartoon proof and made some significant comments, so I will be working on those comments for the next week. Sorry for the delay, folks.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

One of the little known good things to have come out of the Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill ...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*snicker*


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Phil, I'm surprised that you don't already have a book out of your cartoons. Your creations stack up with the best of them. It might be worthwhile to tie up with a cartoon syndicate, although I've read that the _Calvin and Hobbes_ cartoonist had some kind of fight with them.


Hi,

I tried. They are less welcoming than DTB publishers.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Completely frustrated with the fact that the THIRD proof for his first collection of cartoons from _There is Strangeness in the Universe_ came back from the printer with even worse errors than the second proof, Thriller Author Philip Chen vows to put a red shirt on Cartoonist PhilC in his next gory thriller manuscript! Enough is Enough, Already!!!










Back to the #@!*&@%$## square one for the cartoon book.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe you should forget squares.  Go for rectangles.  Or octagons.  Yeah, octagons are nice.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I love your cartoons Phil!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HEHHEHEHHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry about my absence, I have been putting the finishing touches on the first collection of cartoons


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

oooo I want that one on a mug!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It is. Go to http://zazzle.com/philc68


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


By next yr, I'll resemble this one.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I couldn't resist the introductory special


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh mylanta, Phil!  Just found this thread and I'm laughing like a lunatic!  Brilliant!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Lonesome George is a 100 year-old bachelor living a solitary existence as the sole surviving Galapagos Pinta Tortoise. Please help George find a mate!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

actually, George has a bunch o' girlfriends. but he's been unable to fertilize their eggs...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm still experimenting with GIMP, especially in colorizing black & white cartoons. This is my latest effort:


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> I'm still experimenting with GIMP, especially in colorizing black & white cartoons. This is my latest effort:


Hi Philip, I could not see the image so I took the space character out after the "width=600 " in the img tag.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Hi Philip, I could not see the image so I took the space character out after the "width=600 " in the img tag.


Anna,

Thanks, I really should preview before I post. I guess I acted too hastily, Thanks for the catch.

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


>


OHHH Phil! That one is Wonderful!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


>


  I like this one.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*snort*

Although your avatar made me laugh almost as much, Phil!

Betsy


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *snort*
> 
> Although your avatar made me laugh almost as much, Phil!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, I think this is my best Avatar yet.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Very good!  I have been smitten many times and now I see how it is done.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Phil, I know you said you tried before, but honest I think these should be syndicated in the papers. They are just wonderful!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*snicker*


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

You can run, but you cannot hide. Apparently, Facebook and other social media have started using facial recognition software to track you no matter where you are. Big Brother Mark can now find you even if you are in a crowd. Your faithful cartoonist suggests that you wear the following whenever you are on a social media site:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

First, the Icelandic Volcanoes disrupted air travel in the Northern Hemisphere and now the Chilean Volcano is doing the same in the Southern Hemisphere. It is time for action!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife and I went to a Chinese restaurant for lunch yesterday. After the meal, the bill arrived along with, of course, the ubiquitous fortune cookies. This got me to thinking, as many of you know is not necessarily a good thing. Rick Parker, well-known as the artist behind MTV's Beavis and Butthead comic book and cartoons like the "Stinky Dead Kid" apparently thinks that I am, "a very dangerous man". I guess what he believes is that every time I start thinking the world goes off kilter for some reason.

Anyway I got to thinking just how prescient these little bundles of cookie dough were. Can they predict the future, give really good tips on the stock market, show you tomorrow's Lotto numbers, or do they simply warn you that things are about to go horribly awry.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Anyway I got to thinking just how prescient these little bundles of cookie dough were. Can they predict the future, give really good tips on the stock market, show you tomorrow's Lotto numbers, or do they simply warn you that things are about to go horribly awry.


Don't you know that fortune cookies are actually blank and it is psychics in the kitchen who impose the fortune on your brain?

I think I'll put that in the random question thread.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Don't you know that fortune cookies are actually blank and it is psychics in the kitchen who impose the fortune on your brain?
> 
> I think I'll put that in the random question thread.


It is actually a very tiny Chinese person who escapes with his typewriter as you break open the cookie. It's nerve racking, but it's a job.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Special Father's Day Cartoon


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This cartoon makes me think of Bob Mayer's Area 51, which I've just started....


Betsy


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This cartoon makes me think of Bob Mayer's Area 51, which I've just started....
> 
> 
> Betsy


I like your new avatar.


----------



## graffitionthesun (Jun 5, 2010)

These are some funny comics


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Actually, I have a cartoon blog called, _There is Strangeness in the Universe_. The title is based on a real astronomical theory that there has to be a parallel universe filled with strange matter in order for our universe to maintain cosmic balance. Seriously.
> 
> I am thinking about a cartoon book sometime this year to be called, strangely enough, "There is Strangeness in the Universe."
> 
> ...


I love that title. I think you probably have enough cartoons for at least three cartoon books! I think people won't be worried if you write thrillers but also have a funny bone. (Might be different audiences, though.) Go for it!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> I love that title. I think you probably have enough cartoons for at least three cartoon books! I think people won't be worried if you write thrillers but also have a funny bone. (Might be different audiences, though.) Go for it!


Thanks, Tara.

The title is taken from an actual astronomical theory that a parallel universe filled with strange matter must exist in order for ours to maintain cosmic balance. I don't make this stuff up. 

The cartoon book has been out since mid-May, but is languishing at the starting box. Because of my pending move, I just haven't had the time to mount a proper campaign. Hope you'll check it out.

Phil


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip, of course I got TISITU as soon as it was available on Kindle, but I did also get 2 paper copies and sent them to my dad & uncle for Father's day.. they loved the cartoons.. My uncle wants further adventures of "the stone guy"


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Thanks, Tara.
> 
> The title is taken from an actual astronomical theory that a parallel universe filled with strange matter must exist in order for ours to maintain cosmic balance. I don't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


Phil: I'm sure that as it gets closer to the Christmas season, the cartoon book will become a hot item for gift giving.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you B, you are by far the most ardent supporter of TISITU, and I love the acronym.  Ask you uncle which of Moai's cartoon's he like best and I will send you a signed 8-1/2 X 11 copy signed and suitable for framing to send him.  I'll PM my email address.


BTW, TSilver, B only beat you out in the most ardent supporter race because she bought two print copies and an eBook.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmph, and here i thought i was the most ardent supporter!

but i got a new avatar out of this, so i'm happy. (no, it's not changed yet).


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> hmmph, and here i thought i was the most ardent supporter!
> 
> but i got a new avatar out of this, so i'm happy. (no, it's not changed yet).


All of you are.  I was just being mercenary.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> All of you are.  I was just being mercenary.


i was attempting to be mercenary.

but i got an avatar that is confusing people, so i'm happy.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> i was attempting to be mercenary.
> 
> but i got an avatar that is confusing people, so i'm happy.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i was attempting to be mercenary.
> 
> but i got an avatar that is confusing people, so i'm happy.


Scarlet dress, purple hair, green skin, space ship -- What part is confusing? Whether you are getting a lift to save fuel or being hijacked?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Scarlet dress, purple hair, green skin, space ship -- What part is confusing? Whether you are getting a lift to save fuel or being hijacked?


or exactly why the eagle is carrying me off...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> or exactly why the eagle is carrying me off...


Mustn't comment. All sorts of Freudian implications in that one.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

They say that robots will eventually take over the world. This may be the result:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Swedish treasure hunters have found a large mysterious object on the bottom of the Baltic Sea. It is about 60 feet in diameter and does not look like a natural formation.

Sound familiar? If not read my novel written over twenty years ago and published in August 2010.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

do all the little green guys answer to a green girl?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> Swedish treasure hunters have found a large mysterious object on the bottom of the Baltic Sea. It is about 60 feet in diameter and does not look like a natural formation.
> 
> Sound familiar? If not read my novel written over twenty years ago and published in August 2010.


While the article does make me think of your novel, the cartoon makes me think of the Vasa.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

The U.S. think tank agency DARPA launches its hypersonic space vehicle and .... promptly loses it.

These things don't happen by accident, y'know. This is what I think really happened.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> do all the little green guys answer to a green girl?


Always. That is a universal truth, isn't it?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> The U.S. think tank agency DARPA launches its hypersonic space vehicle and .... promptly loses it.
> 
> These things don't happen by accident, y'know. This is what I think really happened.


Phil, thank you for this.....I had missed it in the news. Actually I missed the problem last year altogether and only your entry here caused me to see the notice about the current loss.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

NASA announces that they will use private space vehicles to get their astronauts into space. This is inevitable...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

A lot of talk these days about requiring a "seal of approval" for indie books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The ability to read is also needed for Betsy & Ann's "authors read this or be tasered" thread in the Cafe.


----------

